# Wiring Solar to the Factory Connections on FIAT RAPIDO 2008



## 115650 (Aug 17, 2008)

:roll: Hello, can anyone help me!! I have a fiat rapido 2008 with the factory connecting block for a solar panel. This has four connecting wires and i know that 2 of the wires go direct to the battery, but where do the other two wires go? also can you explain how to wire up one or two panels using this connecting block. My version would be to wire the panels pos to pos neg to neg with fuse between the pos. then pos and neg to the regulator with a fuse on the pos again then down to the battery with another inline fuse on the pos but i'am then stuck on the other two wires. p.s i know my zig panel has a digital solar panel display for a solar panel , could this be for the other 2 wires? if so do i connect these to the power feed after the reg to advise my zig panel there is a solar panel on the van? look forward to hearing your replies, mat


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

Hi Mat,
Two cables go to the leisure battery as you say, they can be found coiled up by the battery. The other two go the space behind the panel in the top of the wardrobe, or where your aerial/satellite connection is. When you mount your solar panels, you need to feed the cables through the roof in this area, and then you can connect them to the block in behind this panel. This saves alot of cable routing. 
This is unless you are unlucky like me, my cables had not be fully routed and were stuck behind the drinks cabinet. I had to remove the cabinet and ajacent lockers to retrieve them.
The block for the solar panels is set up for the Alden regulator, which just plugs on the top. However these are £100, so i removed the block and wired in a different one. I have been unable to find out if you can get the display panel to show solar charge, apparently it can't be done, which is why I bought a regulator to display it.
Colin


----------



## 115650 (Aug 17, 2008)

*rapido solar panels*

 Thanks for your reply colin. My rapido is the 7098f with the television cabinet above the kitchen area, opposite the wardrobe. I have ran my satellite cable directly into this cabinet through the roof above. I can run my solar cabling in through the same place and down the cabinet and trunking below where my plug sockets are and put my regulator on there with a viewable digital screen, then run the cable straight to the wires at the connecting block where they go straight to the battery. This way i can bypass the connector in my wardrobe or not? Does this method sound good to you colin? look forward to hearing from you again. Mat


----------

